# Your favorite show breeches?



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i only ride in tailored sportmans, they are sooo comfortable !!! totally worth the money. i have 2 pairs, 1 for everyday and 1 for showing.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

TRY THEM ON!!! I've fitted a million girls for show breeches and I've found that most can either wear Ariats OR Tailored Sportsmans. Not that many can wear both. Ariats fit me beautifully. I love the look of TS's but if I can find a pair that I can zip around my waist my butt looks like I'm walking around with a loaded diaper. (Ariat Pro Circuits also fit me this way) And I don't have a big waist (I just have really small hips). My friend on the otherhand looks beautiful in TS's and pregnant in Ariats. 

I also love Equine Couture breeches to show in. The F3 models are coolmax. Those have been my new faves for a few years. Yep, even at rated shows.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

PS... selling 2 pairs of Ariats FOR CHEEEAP (and other show clothes) on Ebay!! 

http://www.horseforum.com/tack-equipment-classifieds/all-nwt-ariat-breeches-elite-show-117237/


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! Upnover, unfortunately I need a size 26 or 28 long, so a 24 won't fit. I'm definitely going to have to dip into my savings for a pair of TSs, though. Any advice on which ones? I like the look of the TS Trophy Hunter Low Rise.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I have had the same experience with the Ariat vs TS fitting. I fit into Ariats but TS just don't seem to fit me right, no matter what size or style I try on. Ariat and Grand Prix fit me the best (and are much cheaper than TS!).


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I might have to go to the local tack shop and try a few different brands on, then, as I'm not sure which I'll fit best in. CC, I have the same problem with Millers breeches. They just don't fit right. I ordered a 28L a while back, and they were baggy around my thighs and only came down mid-calf.


----------



## countercanter (May 18, 2011)

I have one pair of TS, I had to order 2 sizes up from what I wear in Ariat and Grand Prix (talk about feeling like a fatty). My regular size I couldn't even get zipped up, and one more size up I felt like the circulation to my legs was being cut off. They were a gift and I am not one to refuse nice breeches so I just wear them anyway even though I look like I am wearing a diaper.


----------



## Nikkibella (Mar 10, 2012)

Tailored Sportsmans !!!


----------

